# Problem accessing ONE particular website



## MaumB (May 21, 2005)

Hey Everyone,

Since last Saturday i got a problem. I can access all website excisting on the World wide web APART from ONE particular website.
I really dont know why i cannot acess it. I get the standard IE error: Page cannot be viewed.

OK the website is called: www.desidhabaforums.com
Everyone else can access this site. I can access this site from UNI, but not from home, before i was able to access it, since last Saturday i cant.

I already:
- Called my ISP asking if they blocked me for some kind of reason. They checked all my settings, everything was normal. and THEY CAN ACCESS the Site.
- I deleted my cookies, history and everything from my computer. still cant access the site.
- checked my Internet option and restore them back to normal.
- Did system restore 
- I reset my router, still cant access the site.
- I contacted the admins of the site they said i am not blocked or what so ever. I am a MOD at the site myself anyway i still cannot access the site.
- Some1 told me to FORMAT my PC. Did that too. Still CANNOT access the website.

The error that i get is: standard Internet Explorer message: PAGE CANNOT Be Viewed, Check the address bla bla, u guys know the standard one 

As you guys can read i think i tried almost everything what i could think of and all the other advice that friends and family gave me. But i still cannot access the forums 

I hope you guys can help me out. Try accessing the site yourself. You will see it will work.....
I really hope u guys can help me out.
:4-dontkno


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Try different DNS server entries. 

Use some from a machine you know can access the site.

JamesO


----------



## MaumB (May 21, 2005)

JamesO said:


> Try different DNS server entries.
> 
> Use some from a machine you know can access the site.
> 
> JamesO



DNS server entries?? Whats that? How can i do that??
Could u elaborate on this pls, like how to do and what to do exactly on my computer.
Sorry i m not very technical :$


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try this. Tools, internet options,security,trusted sites. Click on the sites button and add www.desidhabaforums.com to the trusted sites list. Note: you will have to uncheck the box bottom left since this is not a secure site.


----------



## MaumB (May 21, 2005)

Terrister said:


> Try this. Tools, internet options,security,trusted sites. Click on the sites button and add www.desidhabaforums.com to the trusted sites list. Note: you will have to uncheck the box bottom left since this is not a secure site.



Tried this. its still not working


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

For review sake,

Start, Run, type "cmd", type "ipconfig /all", hit return

Look toward the bottom of the page and you should see 2 DNS servers listed.

These should be the DNS servers you are using. You might want to note the addresses.

I tried to access the site via IP address, however, it looks like this site is hosted in an unusual way, not able to access it via IP address. 

Go Control Panel, Network and Dial Up Connections, right click on your NIC interface, select Properties, scroll down to Internet Protocol (TCP/IP), click on it, slect Properties button, go to the lower section of the tab and select "Use the following DNS server addresses".

Enter 68.100.16.30 and 199.166.31.3 and select O.K. and see if you can pull up your web site.

Also try Mozilla Firefox

http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/

JamesO


----------



## seansat (Jun 8, 2005)

*Wow!!!*

I was tackling this problem for days...even went to another technical forum site and they couldn't seem to fix it.


How did you know this would work, what are you referring to here...are these universal DNS servers, what do they represent. Is this problem connected to the recent installation of my new router? Although I can now access the site that I couldn't access before I would like some further information so that I don't run into such issues again...

Thanks in advance,

Sean.




JamesO said:


> For review sake,
> 
> Start, Run, type "cmd", type "ipconfig /all", hit return
> 
> ...


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

It is always best to use a DNS server your ISP provides, as it SHOULD be the quickest. The closer via network hops and geographically the better. You could use a DNS server half way around the world, but the network latency would make your web browsing slower than it should be. Ideally, you want a DNS server with ping times in the 10-20 ms range.

I provided 2 different DSN servers to try, one is Cox located in the Washington, D.C. area, the other is Quasar in Orlando, FL. These are not necessarily public, but you can access them. Not sure where you are located and what your ping times are running to these DNS servers I provided? It might be worth a few pings to see what the response time is for these servers.

DNS servers are updated over the Internet. It is possible, that for some reason, the DNS servers your ISP was using had not been updated, or for some reason the tables were not correct. You might go back to your default DNS server addresses and see if you can browse the site now. 

Additionally, if the web site is down you are trying to reach, this may have been the problem. But also realize, some web pages are cached sometimes by local ISP's, so if the actual web site you were trying to reach was out of service and your ISP did not cache, you would not be able to view it. However, if someone you knew, using a different ISP, could access it, then maybe their ISP has some sort of web cache storing the web site??

Glad it appears you are able to view your web page for now.

JamesO


----------



## LCImagery (Oct 23, 2007)

I also have this same problem, I thought it was my zone alarm blocking the site, however it was not as I deleted every bit of the program. I am on DSL via router. There are two computers hooked up it. My husband can access my photo site on his computer. But I can't on mine. I can access every other site on the Internet except for this one Eyefetch. I wrote them a letter from my work computer to see if they blocked me for any reason. They said absolutely not. I hope you can help me figure this out. I have tried everything...


----------

